# Tool32 DME fault codes



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I was checking out Tool32 trying to configure English for my INPA and finally got it working! Also I was able to use Tool32 to get all the DME fault codes translated into English also...

Here are the complete DME fault codes for MSD80.prg. Hopefully this can help anyone diagnose their fault codes and fix their cars..


```
0000 failure location not implemented
29CC misfirings, several cylinders
29CD misfirings, cylinder 1
29CE misfirings, cylinder 2
29CF misfirings, cylinder 3
29D0 misfirings, cylinder 4
29D1 misfirings, cylinder 5
29D2 misfirings, cylinder 6
29D9 misfirings in case of tank filling level too low
29DA crankshaft sensor, segment adaptation
29DB smooth running, Segment time measurement
29DC cylinder injection switch-off
29E0 fuel mixture control
29E1 fuel mixture control 2
29E2 fuel injection rail, pressure sensor signal
29E5 fuel mixture adaptation, upper speed range
29E6 fuel mixture adaptation 2, upper speed range
29F1 fuel pressure, plausibility
29F2 fuel high pressure system, fuel pressure
29F3 fuel pressure sensor, electrical
29F4 catalytic converter conversion
29F5 catalytic converter conversion 2
2A0C exhaust fume return, systemfunktion
2A0D exhaust fume return valve, input signal
2A0E exhaustfume returnvalve, deviation postioncontroling
2A0F exhaust fume return valve, adaptation
2A10 exhaust fume return valve, signal
2A12 DMTL diagnosis module tank leakage, magnetic valve, input signal
2A13 DMTL diagnosis module tank leakage, leakage diagnosis pujmp, input signal
2A15 DMTL diagnosis module tank leakage, fine leakage
2A16 DMTL diagnosis module tank leakage, finest leakage
2A17 DMTL diagnosis module tank leakage, system failure
2A18 DMTL diagnosis module tank leakage, heating: input signal
2A19 tank ventilation valvel, input signal
2A1A tank ventilation system, function
2A1B tank lid
2A1C tank filling level, plausibility
2A26 catalytic converter, conversion during shift operation
2A27 catalytic converter 2, conversion during shift operation
2A2B fuel mixture control
2A2C fuel mixture control 2
2A2D fuel low pressure system, fuel pressure
2A80 inlet-Vanos variable cam control test, input signal
2A82 inlet-Vanos variable cam control test
2A85 outlet-VANOS variable cam control test 
2A87 outlet-Vanos variable cam control test, mechanics
2A94 crankshaft sensor, signal
2A95 crankshaft sensor, synchronisation
2A96 crankshaft sensor, tooth failure
2A97 crankshaft sensor, gap failure
2A98 crank shaft - inlet camshaft, correlation
2A99 crank shaft - outlet camshaft, correlation
2A9A camshaft sensor inlet, signal
2A9B camshaft sensor outlet, signal
2A9E camshaft sensor inlet, synchonization
2A9F camshaft sensor outlet, synchronization
2AA0 camshaft sensor inlet, signal
2AA1 camshaft sensor outlet, signal
2AA2 camshaft sensor inlet, gap loss
2AA3 camshaft sensor outlet, loss
2AA4 camshaft sensor inlet, tooth failure
2AA5 camshaft sensor outlet, tooth failure
2AA8 variable suction unit adjustment motor: input signal
2AA9 variable suction unit adjustment motor 2: input signal
2AAA variable suction unit, plausibility
2AAB variable suction unit, self diagnosis
2AAC variable suction unit 2, self diagnosis
2AAD fuel pumpe, emergency off
2AAE Fuel pump
2AAF fuel pumpe, plausibility
2AB2 DME, internal error: RAM
2AB3 DME, internal error: checksum
2AB4 DME, internal error: RAM-checksum
2AB5 DME, internal error: knocksensor
2AB6 DME, internal error: multi outputstage
2ABC charging pressure sensor, electrical
2ABD intake pressure sensor, re-running
2AC6 Taster driving dynamics control (sports button), signal
2ACB DME digital motor electronics main relay, input signal
2ACC DME digital motor electronics main relay, switch delay
2AD0 gear control 
2ADF idle running control, speed
2AE0 idle running control during cold start
2AE4 motor venting/heating relay, input signal
2AF0 nitric oxide sensor, heating
2AF2 nitric oxide sensor, Lambda linear
2AF4 NOXsensor, electrical
2AF6 nitric oxide sensor, Lambda binary
2B00 overspeed, lean-range
2C24 Lambda proben in front of catalytic converter, muddled
2C27 Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter, system check
2C28 Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter 2, system check
2C2B Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter, system check
2C2C Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter 2, system check
2C2D Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter, thrust control
2C2E Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter 2, thrust control
2C31 Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter, trimming control
2C32 Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter 2, trimming control
2C39 Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter, dynamics
2C3A Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter 2, dynamics
2C3B Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter, not plugged
2C3C Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter 2, not plugged
2C3D Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter, Leitungsfailure
2C3E Lambda probe in front of catalytic converter 2, Leitungsfailure Kabelcable oder Übertragungsfehler transmission?
2C3F DME, internal error: Lambdaprobe, evaluation component
2C40 DME, internal error: Lambdaprobe 2, evaluation component
2C41 DME, internal error: Lambdaprobe
2C42 DME, internal error: Lambdaprobe 2
2C6A Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, muddled
2C6B Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, system check
2C6C Lambda probe behind catalytic converter 2, system check
2C6D Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, aging
2C6E Lambda probe behind catalytic converter 2, aging
2C73 Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, signal
2C74 Lambda probe behind catalytic converter 2, signal
2C75 Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, signal
2C76 Lambda probe behind catalytic converter 2, signal
2C77 Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, signal
2C78 Lambda probe behind catalytic converter 2, signal
2C79 Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, signal
2C7A Lambda probe behind catalytic converter 2, signal
2C7B Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, signal
2C7C Lambda probe behind catalytic converter 2, signal
2C7E Lambda probe behind catalytic converter, trimming control
2C7F Lambda probe behind catalytic converter 2, trimm control
2C87 exhaust fume temperature sensor, signal
2C9C Lambda probe heating in front of catalytic converter, input signal
2C9D Lambda probe heating in front of catalytic converter 2, input signal
2C9E Lambda probe heating behind catalytic converter, input signal
2C9F Lambda probe heating behind catalytic converter 2, input signal
2CA6 Lambda probe heating in front of catalytic converter, function
2CA7 Lambda probe heating in front of catalytic converter 2, function
2CA8 Lambda probe heating behind catalytic converter, function
2CA9 Lambda probe heating behind catalytic converter 2, function
2CAA Lambdaprobe before catalyst, temperature
2CAB Lambdaprobe 2 before catalyst, temperature
2CEC throttle valve actuater, short locked
2CED throttle valve actuater, reamains locked
2CEE throttle valve actuater, rough running
2CEF throttle valve actuater, activation
2CF6 throttle valve potentiometer 1, plausibility with regard to air mass
2CF7 throttle valve potentiometer 2, plausibility with regard to air mass
2CF9 throttle valve potentiometer 1
2CFA throttle valve potentiometer 2
2CFB throttle valve adaptation value
2CFC throttle valve, start test
2CFD throttle valve adaptation value missing
2CFE throttle valve, continuous adaptation
2D06 air mass system
2D07 Throttle valve
2D0B throttle valve heater, Relais
2D0C throttle valve, defrosting
2D0E air mass meter, electrical
2D0F air mass meter, signal
2D15 air mass gauge, measurement range
2D16 air mass meter, signal
2D1B accelerator pedal module, pedal sensor signal 1
2D1C accelerator pedal module, pedal sensor signal 2
2D1D accelerator pedal module, pedal sensor 1, voltage suppy
2D1E accelerator pedal module, pedal sensor 2, voltage suppy
2D1F accelerator pedal module, pedal sensor potentiometer, signal
2D20 accelerator pedal module, pedal sensor, plausibility between signal 1 and signal 2
2D28 differential pressure sensor, suction pipe: Signal
2D29 differential pressure sensor, suction pipe: plausibility
2D2A differential pressure sensor, suction pipe: adaptation
2D2B pressure sensor of the intake pipe, re-running
2D2E  angle of throttle valve - intake pipe underpressure, Korrelation
2D33 Absolutpressuresensor, intake pipe: Signal
2D35 Absolutpressuresensor, intake pipe: adaption
2D50 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure:  driving speed contro
2D52 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control motor speed
2D53 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control speed limitation
2D55 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control driver pedal module
2D56 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control idle running
2D57 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control external torque requirement
2D58 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control nominal torque?
2D59 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control actual torque??
2D5A control motor torque limitation
2D5C DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control hardware
2D5F reset
2D60 fuel mass, monitoring
2D61 throttle valve, monitoring
2D64 control stoichiometric mixture
2D67 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: control processors
2DB5 driving speed control, signal
2DB6 speed controling, switch mulitfunctional steering wheel
2DB7 driving speed control, time limit of data transfer achieved
2DBE active speed control, locked for driving cycle
2DC0 longitudinal dynamics management
2DC3 control Klemme 15
2DC5 torque requirement via CANcontroller area network, plausibility
2DC8 message of electronic gear control? missing, electronic gear control? 1
2DC9 message of electronic gear control? missing, electronic gear control? 2
2DE1 value of left tank-fuellevel , plausibility
2DE2 value of righttank-fuellevel, plausibility
2DEB power management, vehicle wiring system control
2DEC power management, battery control
2DED power management, standby current control
2E18 ignition, cylinder 1
2E19 ignition, cylinder 2
2E1A ignition, cylinder 3
2E1B ignition, cylinder 4
2E1C ignition, cylinder 5
2E1D ignition, cylinder 6
2E30 injection valve cylinder 1, input signal
2E31 injection valve cylinder 2, input signal
2E32 injection valve cylinder 3, input signal
2E33 injection valve cylinder 4, input signal
2E34 injection valve cylinder 5, input signal
2E35 injection valve cylinder 6, input signal
2E68 knock sensor signal 1
2E69 knock sensor signal 2
2E77 ignition, voltage suppy
2E7C bit serial data interface, signal
2E81 elctrical cooling pump:, speed deviation
2E82 elctrical cooling pump: switch off
2E83 elctrical cooling pump, low-power mode
2E84 elctrical cooling pump, communication
2E85 elctrical cooling pump, communication
2E8B intelligent battery sensor, signal
2E8C intelligent battery sensor, function
2E8D intelligent battery sensor, signal transmission
2E8E intelligent battery sensor, communication
2E96 generator, under excitation
2E97 Generator
2E98 generator, communication
2E9F oil condition sensor
2EA1 oil condition sensor, communication
2EAE message of nitrogen oxide sensor 1 missing
2EAF message of nitrogen oxide sensor 2 missing
2ECC generator, communication
2ECD Generator, electrical
2ECE generator,  plausibility: electrical
2ECF Generator, overtemperature
2ED0 generator,  plausibility: temperature
2ED1 Generator, mechanical
2ED2 generator, controler wrong
2ED3 generator, wrong model
2EE0 coolant temperature sensor, Signal
2EE1 coolant temperature sensor, plausibility
2EE2 coolant temperature sensor, plausibility, Signal konstant
2EE3 coolant temperature sensor, plausibility, gradient
2EE6 cooling fluid sensor, measurement range
2EEA temperature sensor radiator outlet, signal
2EEB temperature sensor radiator outlet, plausibility, gradient
2EEC temperature sensor radiator outlet, plausibility
2EF4 map thermostat, mechanics
2EF5 map thermostat, input signal
2EFE electrical fan, input signal
2EFF electrical fan, self diagnosis
2F08 inlet air temperature sensor, signal
2F09 inlet air temperature sensor, plausibility
2F0A inlet air temperature sensor turbo charger, signal
2F0D radiator blind, input signal, (GLF)
2F10 radiator blind, bottom
2F11 radiator blind, top
2F12 air conditioning compressor, input signal
2F49 EWS manipulation protection
2F4A interface EWS-DME electronic vehicle immobilization/digital motor electronics
2F4B DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: EWS (electronic vehicle immobilization) data
2F4C message EWS-DME digital motor electronics electronic vehicle immobilization-digital motor electronics failure
2F4E vehicle speed, signal
2F4F vehicle speed, plausibility
2F58 start automatics, input signal
2F63 brake light switch, plausibility
2F64 brake light test switch, plausibility
2F67 clutch switch, signal
2F6C exhaust fumeflap, input signal
2F71 E-box-fan, input signal
2F76 ambient pressure sensor, signal
2F77 ambient pressure sensor, plausibility
2F79 sensor of environment pressure, re-running
2F7A sensor of environment pressure, re-running
2F7B oil pressure switch, plausibility
2F80 motor shutoff time, plausibility
2F85 DME digital motor electronics, internal failure: inside temperature sensor, signal
2F8F accelerator pedal module and brake pedal, plausibility
2F94 fuel pumpen relay, input signal
2F99 outsidetemperaturesensor, plausibility
2F9A outsidetemperaturesensor, communication
2F9E thermic oil level sensor
2FA3 coding missing
2FA4 wrong data set
2FAB Actives Motorbearing, electrical
2FBC fuel pressure control valve, signal
2FBD fuel pressure steuer ventil, plausibility
2FBE fuel pressure after motorstop
2FBF fuel pressure at injection release
2FC0 fuel pressure, measurement range
2FC6 energy save mode active
3070 cylinder same adjustment via irregular running cylinder 1
3071 cylinder same adjustment via irregular running cylinder 2
3072 cylinder same adjustment via irregular running cylinder 3
3073 cylinder same adjustment via irregular running cylinder 4
3074 cylinder same adjustment via irregular running cylinder 5
3075 cylinder same adjustment via irregular running cylinder 6
307C cylinder same adjustment via Lambda cylinder 1
307D cylinder same adjustment via Lambda cylinder 2
307E cylinder same adjustment via Lambda cylinder 3
307F cylinder same adjustment via Lambda cylinder 4
3080 cylinder same adjustment via Lambda cylinder 5
3081 cylinder same adjustment via Lambda cylinder 6
30A0 ignition coil cylinder 1, input signal
30A1 ignition coil cylinder 2, input signal
30A2 ignition coil cylinder 3, input signal
30A3 ignition coil cylinder 4, input signal
30A4 ignition coil cylinder 5, input signal
30A5 ignition coil cylinder 6, input signal
30AC injection valve cylinder 1, input signal
30AD injection valve cylinder 2, input signal
30AE injection valve cylinder 3, input signal
30AF injection valve cylinder 4, input signal
30B0 injection valve cylinder 5, input signal
30B1 injection valve cylinder 6, input signal
30BA DME digital motor electronics, internal failure
30BB DME digital motor electronics, internal failure
30C0 motor oil pressure control, dynamically
30C1 motor oil pressure control, statically
30C2 oilpressure-controlvalve, activation
30C3 motor oil pressure sensor, signal
30C4 motor oil pressure control, mechanically
30C5 oil pump, mechanical: oil pressure
30C6 motor oil pressure sensor, plausibility
30C7 motor oil pressure system
30CF Wastegate, input signal
30D0 Wastegate 2, input signal
30D6 nitric oxide sensor, plausibility
30D8 NOXsensor, Sensor damaged
30DA NOXsensor, heating time
30DC nitric oxide senor, heating
30DE NOXsensor - Lambdaprobe before catalyst, Korrelation
30E0 NOXsensor, Offset
30E2 nitric oxide sensor, thrust test
30E4 nitric oxide sensor, aging
30E6 nitric oxide sensor, dynamics
30E9 nitric oxide catalytic converter, aging
30ED glow ignition: cylinder 1
30EE glow ignition: cylinder 2
30EF glow ignition: cylinder 3
30F0 glow ignition: cylinder 4
30F1 glow ignition: cylinder 5
30F2 glow ignition: cylinder 6
30FC exhaust fume turbo charger, density
30FE exhaust fume turbo charger, high pressure side
30FF exhaust fume turbo charger, low pressure side
CD8B local-CAN communication failure
CD94 message (outside temperature/relative time, 310)
CD95 message (operation cruise control/ACC active cruise control, 194)
CD96 message (torque requirement ACCactive cruise control, B7)
CD97 message (torque requirement AFS active front steering, B9)
CD98 message (torque requirement DSCdynamic stability control, B6)
CD99 message (torque requirement EGSelectronic gear control?, B5)
CD9A message (torque requirement SMG, BD)
CD9B message (vehicle mode, 315)
CD9C message (speed, 1A0)
CD9D message (gear data, BA)
CD9E message (gearboxdate 2, 1A2)
CD9F message (kilometer reading/coverage, 330)
CDA0 message (terminal state, 130)
CDA1 message (steering wheel angle, C4)
CDA2 message (power management battery voltage, 3B4)
CDA3 message power management load voltage, 334)
CDA4 message (status ARSactive roll stabilizing module, 1AC)acceleration?
CDA5 message (status DSCdynamic stability control, 19E)
CDA6 message (status electrical fuel pump, 335)
CDA7 message (status reverse gear, 3B0)
CDA8 message (Status KOMBI, 1B4)
CDA9 message (heat flow/load torque climate, 1B5)
CDAA message (status crash shut off EKPelectric fuel pump, 135)
CDAB message (lamp condition,  21A)
CDAC message (status water valve,  3B5)
CDAD message (requirement road wheel torque drive line,  BF)
CDAE message (time/date, 2F8)
CDAF message (status trailer, 2E4)
CDB0 message (display gear data)
CDB1 message (Status central lock, 2FC)
CDB3 message (torque requirement steering, B1h)
CDB4 message (gear data, 3B1)
CDB5 PT-CAN communication failure
CDB9 message (status EMF, 201)
CDBA message (actuator request EMF, 1A7)
Unknown error location
```


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice. Will MSD80.prg work with Fxx Chassis?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

We need to have someone use Tool32 to get a readout of some codes and compare it to my list using Tool32 F01.prg...If they are indeed the same codes obtained and it is reference back to my list above with the same fault errors, then we would know...Need someone to get some codes out of the F-series..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> We need to have someone use Tool32 to get a readout of some codes and compare it to my list using Tool32 F01.prg...If they are indeed the same codes obtained and it is reference back to my list above with the same fault errors, then we would know...Need someone to get some codes out of the F-series..


Ok. Thanks. Which job in F01.prg? fs_lesen_funktional?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

The new Tool32 version 4.03 from Standard Tool 212 is what version I am using. Goto file and load f01.prg then jobs choose INFO and there should be a tablet of codes that appears at the bottom left hand corner with all the possible DME fault errors for that DME module. It will probably be all in German though...Here is a pic of what I am describing. This worked for the MSD80.prg. Lets see if it works for the F01.prg as it would be fantastic to know if both chasis utulizes the same error codes!


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Shawn did you get to test this to see if indeed the error codes are the same? 

On a side note for the E-series we made some ground breaking flashing...We were able to use the Alpina B3 TCU (tranny module) software and flash it onto a N54 AT based engine...The Alpina TCU software increase the limits of torque rating and is now calibrated for an engine with 400 hp crank and 500 nm torque. The shifts are more crisp and precise and the rev limiter is increase slighty. This software was programmed for the special edition Alpina B3 limited edition. You should look into Alpina version of the F series when it does debut. This flash obviously takes into account the people that have modified their engines to higher levels...Something to look into for F-series folks. We used Winkfp to do the flashing of the TCU module


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> Hey Shawn did you get to test this to see if indeed the error codes are the same?
> 
> On a side note for the E-series we made some ground breaking flashing...We were able to use the Alpina B3 TCU (tranny module) software and flash it onto a N54 AT based engine...The Alpina TCU software increase the limits of torque rating and is now calibrated for an engine with 400 hp crank and 500 nm torque. The shifts are more crisp and precise and the rev limiter is increase slighty. This software was programmed for the special edition Alpina B3 limited edition.  You should look into Alpina version of the F series when it does debut. This flash obviously takes into account the people that have modified their engines to higher levels...Something to look into for F-series folks. We used Winkfp to do the flashing of the TCU module


Sorry, no, I didn't have a chance to look. Next time I connect to my car I will check though.

When are you going to score the Alpina B3 DME Flash?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I will post up DIY when I flash it to the next car which is tomorrow for those that want to try it out for themselves to get it working for their 3 series N54 equipped using WinKFP... Test so far has been superb.

Shawn you know you need anything I am there with a flinch of the eye!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> I will post up DIY when I flash it to the next car which is tomorrow for those that want to try it out for themselves to get it working for their 3 series N54 equipped using WinKFP... Test so far has been superb.
> 
> Shawn you know you need anything I am there with a flinch of the eye!


No, I am good bro. Thanks.


----------

